# about my steam shower



## repsolguy (Jan 4, 2010)

hello,hoping someone knows something about electrical work..i have a steam shower and it has quit producing steam when you turn the wall timer on..and the wall timer also dont click down the minutes..does anyone know what the cause could be for this? i would really like to have help wit it.. thanks alot..


----------

